# Westell versalink model 327w problems



## Hunter24 (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay heres the issue... Ive had this modem/router for about 2 almost 3 years. When I first got it, it was working fine until 20 months later I lose connection to the internet. It goes off and on off and on, over and over again. I have one computer hooked up to it through an ethernet cable. Another computer is wireless. Also I have two xbox 360s connected to it on wireless adapters. Basically when I get on any internet source, for instance ill play my xbox 360 online. I will get disconnected and the green light on the modem where it says internet will turn off and sometimes go red every once and a while. I have looked at other sites about this modem/router and they say its because its poorly designed or it just cant work right. Ive reseted it several times and Ive called my ISP(Internet Service Provider) and asked them about it and they have said muiltiple things. I called them once and I was on the phone with this one person and she said let me get my technical support agent and let me see what they can do. 45 minutes later.... she said you shouldnt have that problem anymore. I got online 20, 20 minutes later internet shuts off. I have a strong signal, but I get disconnected from the internet every time. What im trying to say I need help?!!!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First step would be to replace the modem, though this sure sounds like an ISP issue.


----------



## Hunter24 (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I just found out they fixed part of my internet, lol. Instead of me getting kicked off the internet evey 10 -15 minutes, I get kicked off like every 20-40 minutes, sometimes 1 hour. But all I know is that Ive had this problem for a long time, and I really dont get why its kicking me off the internet when playing Xbox or im on the computer. If you got any other ideas then please message back, but I really do think its the modem/router causing the problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I still think it's a modem or ISP issue. I'd get them to replace the 327W and see if that changes anything.


----------



## Hunter24 (Nov 14, 2008)

Alright, ill try that. Would I have to call my ISP and tell them that my modem/router, is basically messed up? Like would they give me a new one for free, or would I have to buy a new one?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

They should exchange it, that's why you pay them that monthly fee. I'm assuming this is an ISP supplied router, nobody would buy that piece of junk with their own money. :grin:


----------



## Brianxbox360 (Dec 21, 2008)

i have problems connecting to my xbox and when i do connect i get kicked off every 10-20 minutes. the first couple of months having my xbox hooked up it was fine now its crap. i want to know if getting a new router is the answer. HELPPP!?!?!


----------

